# Hail Mary pass



## nickel (May 12, 2014)

A *Hail Mary pass* or Hail Mary route is a very long forward pass in American football, made in desperation with only a small chance of success, especially at or near the end of a half. The term became widespread after a December 28, 1975 NFL playoff game between the Dallas Cowboys and the Minnesota Vikings, when Cowboys quarterback Roger Staubach (a Roman Catholic) said about his game-winning touchdown pass to wide receiver Drew Pearson, "I closed my eyes and said a Hail Mary. [...]

In other fields
The term "Hail Mary pass" has become generalized to refer to any last-ditch effort with little chance of success.
In basketball, a "Hail Mary shot" or "Hail Mary throw" is a shot thrown from a place far away from the basket (e.g. behind the half court line).
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hail_Mary_pass


*Hail Mary* (plural *Hail Marys*)

(Roman Catholicism) A prayer calling for the intercession of the Holy Mother, for Catholics an essential element of the rosary, and with use in certain other denominations.
(American football) A long forward pass with little chance of completion, typically used when time is running out and no other play is practical.
(by extension) An act done in desperation, with only a very small chance of success.
http://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/Hail_Mary

*κίνηση απελπισίας
λύση απελπισίας
ύστατη προσπάθεια*
άλλα;


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 12, 2014)

Στο σκάκι (και μόνο), αυτό το λέμε _κίνηση ντεσπεράντο_ (ναι, το ξέρω ότι σημαίνει «απελπισίας»).

Στα υπόλοιπα, μήπως κολλάει (έστω μεταφορικά) και το _απονενοημένο διάβημα_ ή το χρησιμοποιούμε μόνο για την αυτοκτονία;


----------



## dominotheory (May 12, 2014)

Αυτόματα, έρχεται στον νου και κάτι άλλο:


----------



## Earion (May 12, 2014)

(Σουτ) *στα κουτουρού κι Άγιος ο Θεός*.


----------



## nickel (May 12, 2014)

Σωστά. Ή «... και ο Θεός βοηθός».


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 12, 2014)

Τράβα κι ένα σουτ στον γάμο του καραγκιόζη και ό,τι βγει...


----------



## daeman (May 12, 2014)

...
*Γιούρ*j*ια* κι ο Θεός βοηθός...

Edit:


nickel said:


> Σωστά. Ή «... και ο Θεός βοηθός».


Aw, come on, you stole God's thunder from me, by two minutes... :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 12, 2014)

Μακρινές πάσες/μπαλιές στα τυφλά και στα κουτουρού...


----------



## cougr (May 12, 2014)

Earion said:


> (Σουτ) *στα κουτουρού κι Άγιος ο Θεός*.





nickel said:


> Σωστά. Ή «... και ο Θεός βοηθός».



Καλά, η Παναγιά πήγε περίπατο;:)


----------



## azimuthios (May 12, 2014)

Εγώ θα το έλεγα: Τα δύο Π= Πάσαρε και Προσευχήσου!


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 12, 2014)

cougr said:


> Καλά, η Παναγιά πήγε περίπατο;:)



Να καθιερώσουμε και την πάσα «Παναγιά βοήθα»;


----------



## Alexandra (May 12, 2014)

Αν θυμάμαι καλά, την τελευταία φορά που το συνάντησα, αυτή την εκδοχή χρησιμοποίησα.


----------



## nickel (May 12, 2014)

Alexandra said:


> Αν θυμάμαι καλά, την τελευταία φορά που το συνάντησα, αυτή την εκδοχή χρησιμοποίησα.



Εννοείς την τελευταία φορά που βρήκες την έκφραση σε κείμενο; Και δεν ήρθες να την καταθέσεις εδώ; :scared::curse:


----------



## cougr (May 13, 2014)

drsiebenmal said:


> Να καθιερώσουμε και την πάσα «Παναγιά βοήθα»;



Το έχω συναντήσει αρκετές φορές. Βλ. κι εδώ.


----------



## bernardina (May 13, 2014)

Σόρι που ανακατεύομαι σε θέματα που δεν γνωρίζω, αλλά επειδή έχει πάρει αρκετές φορές το αυτί μου τη φράση "(πάσα και) σουτ στο θεό" μπας και...; Λέω μήπως...; :blush: :s


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 13, 2014)

Ναι, αμέ. Και σουτ στις κερκίδες, και σουτ στη θάλασσα / στην παραλία / στη λ(Λ)εωφόρο κ.ά. τέτοια εμπνευσμένα.


----------



## bernardina (May 13, 2014)

Απλώς επειδή ο θεός έχει αμεσότερη σχέση με την Μαρία, γι' αυτό...  ;)


----------



## azimuthios (May 13, 2014)

Και μπεκάτσες, περιστέρια...


----------



## daeman (May 13, 2014)

...
Ωστόσο, έχω την εντύπωση ότι τα σουτ ή οι πάσες _στο θεό, στις κερκίδες, στα πετεινά του ουρανού, στη θάλασσα_ ή όπου αλλού σκαρφιστεί ο καθείς δηλώνουν την εντελώς άστοχη μπαλιά (_στου διαόλου τη μάνα_ που λέμε, για να μείνω στο θεολογικό πλαίσιο), όχι απαραίτητα την απεγνωσμένη κίνηση. Ή κάνω λάθος;


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 13, 2014)

Θεωρητικά, έχεις δίκιο. Στην πράξη, όμως, και στη συντριπτική τους πλειοψηφία, οι απεγνωσμένες μπαλιές δεν διαφέρουν από τις εντελώς άστοχες, επομένως κάποια επικάλυψη θα είναι αναμενόμενη. Ίσως η σωστή επιλογή να κρίνεται εκ του αποτελέσματος.


----------



## daeman (May 13, 2014)

drsiebenmal said:


> ... Ίσως η σωστή επιλογή να κρίνεται εκ του αποτελέσματος.



Λες δηλαδή ότι το θέμα δεν είναι αν ο παίκτης είχε την πρόθεση (όπως λέγαμε για τα φάουλ κάποτε) για την απεγνωσμένη κίνηση, αλλά αν τελικά η μπαλιά του πλησίασε στο στόχο τόσο ώστε να θεωρηθεί μια κίνηση απελπισίας και όχι η στραβοκλωτσιά του άμπαλου (ή του μπαλαδόρου, γιατί ουδείς άσφαλτος). 
Αλλιώς, ο φόνος της μπεκάτσας ήταν εξ αμελείας ή ατζαμοσύνης. Thar she blows falls.


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 13, 2014)

Δεν θα μπορούσα να το διατυπώσω καλύτερα.


----------



## nickel (May 13, 2014)

Οι επιλεγμένες μπαλιές από παιχνίδια του αμερικάνικου ποδοσφαίρου ήταν λύσεις απελπισίας, αλλά δεν ήταν άστοχες. Άλλωστε, μέχρι να φτάσουν στο στόχο, προλαβαίνεις να πεις ολόκληρη προσευχή.


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 13, 2014)

ΟΚ, το πιο κοντινό ανάλογο σε γνωστά σε εμάς αθλήματα νομίζω ότι είναι κάτι τρίποντα κάτω από τη σέντρα με το σφύριγμα της λήξης. Κακώς ξεφύγαμε σε ποδοσφαιρικές αναλογίες.


----------



## azimuthios (May 13, 2014)

Buzzer beater, που λένε και στο χωριό μου, Δρα! :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 13, 2014)

azimuthios said:


> Buzzer beater, που λένε και στο χωριό μου, Δρα! :)



Σωστό. Οπότε, εξειδικεύουμε: _τρίποντο από τον Θεό_


----------



## nickel (May 13, 2014)

nickel said:


> In basketball, a "Hail Mary shot" or "Hail Mary throw" is a shot thrown from a place far away from the basket (e.g. behind the half court line).
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hail_Mary_pass


Εγώ το είχα κάνει το καθήκον μου.


----------



## Zazula (Mar 11, 2019)

*Hail Mary funding*

To _Hail Mary_ δεν είναι προσδιορισμός μόνο για σουτ ή πάσες, αλλά και για χρηματοδότηση (_*Hail Mary funding*_) — ειδικ. επιχειρήσεων που έχουν βρεθεί σε εξόχως δυσχερή ή δυσμενή θέση και δεν βρίσκουν αγοραστές, δανειστές, εξαγοραστές, λευκούς κλπ ιππότες και/ή χρηματοδότες σε επαρκή βαθμό σε σχέση με τις ανάγκες τους· συνήθ. έχουν εν όλω ή εν μέρει και πληθοχρηματοδότηση. Ιδέες πώς να το πούμε, λοιπόν;


----------



## nickel (Mar 11, 2019)

Να το πούμε «χρηματοδότηση τελευταίας προσφυγής» / «χρηματοδότηση ύστατης προσφυγής»;


----------



## antongoun (Mar 11, 2019)

> «χρηματοδότηση τελευταίας προσφυγής» / «χρηματοδότηση ύστατης προσφυγής»



ή "καταφυγής"; (για να αποφύγουμε τη νομική σημασία της λέξης "προσφυγή")

Αν υπήρχε εύχρηστο επίθετο από το "καταφεύγω" θα μπορούσε ίσως να μπει πριν τη "χρηματοδότηση" - αλλά δεν μπορώ να σκεφτώ κάτι πέρα από το "καταφευκτικός" (???).


----------



## Zazula (Mar 30, 2019)

Βλέπουμε ότι για το Hail Mary shot / throw χρησιμοποιείται στα ελληνικά το «σουτ προσευχή»: https://goo.gl/Q8TUZz


----------

